# Old Family Recipe for ZOMBIE FLESH!! muwahahaa



## pitchforknumb (Aug 23, 2009)

Sounds awesome. Any pictures of this in action?


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

It's also great for burned skin. I added a bit of flour, and my powder foundation to the gelatin so it was closer to my skin tone. 
It started peeling on me though, so I'm going to have to find something to do about doing the gelatin on parts that move a lot. Once it sets and dries, don't expect to much facial movement. Lol


----------



## WickedBB70 (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the tip.... I might just try it this year!


----------



## scarey (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!! Liquid latex does a number on my skin, this would have been much better...wish I would have seen it yesterday before I tortured my skin =)


----------



## Canadian Haunter (Sep 17, 2009)

View attachment 97928

my first time using the gelatin, this was just a test run


----------

